# Beadblasted Yaos



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well after seeing Mach's beadblasted yao i decided i liked the look so off to bry they went ,came back this morning and im very pleased with the result







,many thanks Bry


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

pugster said:


> well after seeing Mach's beadblasted yao i decided i liked the look so off to bry they went ,came back this morning and im very pleased with the result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watches...

...what watch did you use as a base watch.??

Top one looks like the military Seiko 5, not sure on the bottom one.

Thanks

deano


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

both are el cheapo 5's, top one is 7s26-0480 and bottom one 7s26-02e0


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

pugster said:


> both are el cheapo 5's, top one is 7s26-0480 and bottom one 7s26-02e0


I wouldn't knock them as el cheap, they make good base watches for the Yao set up.

I had one with the type II dial and type I hands...

...really cool, and my mate also thought so and bought it all me.!

_Mental note to oneself, get another mod-ed Seiko 5_

Thanks

deano


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice.. they've both come out really well. I particularly like the top one









The bottom watch.. I've been looking at this case style on "you-know-where". Theres a style I quite fancy. I'd probably ditch the folded bracelet, but was wondering if you could tell me what lug width they are?.. I've a sneaky feeling they're something odd like 19mm, but would be grateful if you could confirm.

Many thanks

Rich.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

top one is 19mm ,bottom 18mm .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

verry nice puggie, i particularly like the top one (those hands are grooovy







)

regards, john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice watches Pug









I prefer the bottom one









But then I would









*Seiko-Yao `5` 21 Jewel 7S26A.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice if I had to choose I would go for the top one but both pretty cool mods


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

These are both very nice watches, great job of work on both.

Be happy to take the bottom one you in the unlikely event you get bored with it!

Neal


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice, The Yao dial works well on a 5 instead of the usual divers. The top one just edge's it for me  but both are excellent.

I have a Monster being converted and a ready Yao'ed 007 in transit and they will be off to Bry, to work his magic







when they arrive.

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Great looking watches. I prefer the top one after staring at them for ages and trying to make up my mind! The Bottom one's dial look not too dissimilar to a RN Divers'. There's so many watches I'm after (aren't we all?!) but I'm tempted to get a cheap Seiko 5 Military to send to Yao on the strength of these pics.

Andrew.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

both my conversions were done by myself ,i dont know what mk11 charges for this.


----------

